# 622 Off Air Antenna



## easyed (Aug 13, 2002)

Does the 622 pass the off air digital signal to TV2?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No. but you can record OTA and watch the recording on TV2, or if you're in single mode everyone watches TV1.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 21, 2006)

easyed said:


> Does the 622 pass the off air digital signal to TV2?


I had my 622 installed recently and found that I cannot view my OTA channels
on TV2. I still don't understand why? They have all the parts to do teh job of
sending the OTA to TV2 but the feature is not supported.... I guess another
mechanism to "motivate" people to spend an extra $5 per month


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

yup.


----------



## Nick456 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have two work-a-rounds’ that enable ota channels on tv2, they are not perfect, but do allow ota programming to be viewed on tv2.

1. The first was already mentioned start a recorder timer on the dvr and on tv2 play it back albeit with a slight delay. This allows tv1 to display a different channel if required, although not an ota channel.

2. My 622 setup is dual mode, with modulator set to Air and tv1 out on channel 62 and tv2 out on channel 60. Tune tv1 to the ota channel you want to watch and then (in my setup) tune tv2 to channel 62. Obviously this only works if nobody is watching tv1 or is watching the same channel.

Setup 2 works out about 90% of the time for me as tv2 is in the kitchen and we normally want to watch the local news while preparing dinner or breakfast.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

easyed said:


> Does the 622 pass the off air digital signal to TV2?


Just a slight twist to the same question, which I have not tried.

Older DISH receivers (like the 508) allow you to connect the OTA antenna to the DISH receiver, then when you turn the DISH receiver off, the OTA antenna is connected to the output coax to your TV.

This feature is handy in areas where severe thunderstorms interrupt the DISH signal. Just turn off the DISH receiver and tune your TV to a local OTA channel and keep track of the severe thunderstorm.

I think the Vip622 will probably not do this, but have not tried it. Anyone??


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

4bama said:


> Just a slight twist to the same question, which I have not tried.
> 
> Older DISH receivers (like the 508) allow you to connect the OTA antenna to the DISH receiver, then when you turn the DISH receiver off, the OTA antenna is connected to the output coax to your TV.
> 
> ...


If you are using the Vip622, most likely you are using component or HDMI and not RF. Just split the OTA to the VIP and one to your TV set.

If you get rain fade, you can also watch a recorded program


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> If you are using the Vip622, most likely you are using component or HDMI and not RF. Just split the OTA to the VIP and one to your TV set.
> 
> If you get rain fade, you can also watch a recorded program


Well I was thinking of the coax output for TV1/TV2 which can be distributed all over the house to SD TV's. Since I use my 622 in single mode with HDMI connected I have not tried to see what the 622 does with the OTA antenna when the 622 is turned off. Does it connect the OTA to the TV1/TV2 coax output?

The manual does not indicate this, but since the 622 puts out the DISH bouncing logo when the receiver is off, on the HDMI output, I assume it probably does the logo output on the TV1/TV2 coax, which means no OTA coax is connected to TV1/TV2 when the receiver is turned off. The only other possibility is what happens when you unplug the power cord.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 21, 2006)

This link seems to indicate that there is a way to get OTA signal to atleast
4 TVs in the house. Now to find out where to get "Super Home Node"

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/images/pdf/tech/DistributionExample8.pdf


----------

